
Edward Snowden Criticizes ‘Big Brother’ Measure in Russia - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/28/world/europe/edward-snowden-criticizes-big-brother-measure-in-russia.html?ref=technology
======
kafkaesq
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11994570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11994570)

